# One Night Stand.....



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Has anyone ever managed to book just a single night (Saturday) on any of the CC&C sites or CL sites?

If so what was the procedure - Last minute? Direct with the site? Online? 

Does anyone know if the CC club offer the facility to book just a Saturday night by any chance?

Thanks in advance for the info!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Try booking online if you are a cc member.Thats if the wekend brigade have not beat you to it. Many popular locations get booked for months in advance for friday and saturday nights Then if the weather is poor many don`t show.

Dave p


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Imbiber said:


> Has anyone ever managed to book just a single night (Saturday) on any of the CC&C sites or CL sites?
> 
> If so what was the procedure - Last minute? Direct with the site? Online?
> 
> ...


I have booked one night with the C&CC by phoning the site direct. You can only booked a minimum of 2 nights on the net.

Derek


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

camper69 said:


> I have booked one night with the C&CC by phoning the site direct. You can only booked a minimum of 2 nights on the net.
> 
> Derek


Thank's Derek,

This is what I have experienced with the C&CC and it was really frustrating!

Leaving work on a Friday at 6pm doesn't give us much hope of meeting the 'curfew' and having to be back at work Monday curtails a Sunday night stop-over!

Therefore a Saturday night is are only option if we choose to be civilised and experience the joy's of club facilities.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

posted in error


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Booked C&CC direct with site on the day of travel or day before. CL/CS definitely ok for one night unless its a bank holiday.

Depends really where you are going.

The C&CC was the one in north London and they fell over themselves to help.

Greenie


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> Booked C&CC direct with site on the day of travel or day before. CL/CS definitely ok for one night unless its a bank holiday.
> 
> Depends really where you are going.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Greenie!


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

CC is fine about one night bookings, C & CC isn't - which seems strange as you'd think the latter would be more flexible. I once managed to book 2 single nights direct with a site when going to & from somewhere. I'd originally rung the club direct as I didn't know the rule & couldn't understand why the website kept throwing me out: the person who took the call just spelled out the club rule & suggested I look at the motorway stopover list in the sites book, which I was pretty annoyed about. I see nothing wrong in wanting to break a long journey in a restful, pleasant manner on a proper site, & to have a guaranteed pitch when we turn up in the early evening!

CL's & CS's - depends how busy they are - many don't want short bookings if it cuts out longer ones, due to the 5 van rule. Makes commercial sense, but doesn't help those of us who want to grab the odd night or two, or who have a spur-of-the-moment idea to go somewhere. (Apparently if you want to go to North Norfolk on impulse in August you have to have the impulse in March, or so I was told last year!)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*One night*

Hi

You need to phone a CCC site direct - not the web or the call centre. You can only book a Saturday night for a one night stay "one the day" - ie by turning up and taking a space if available, or, phoning on the day.

All the terms and conditions relating to one night bookings are on the website and in the Place in the Country publication.

Russell


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

tried to book a cicuit round wales last easter with c&cc could not get in anywhere , eventually gave up with internet and phoned direct got told that could only book minimum of 2 nights, eventually calmed down went on spec and found 2 really good cl sites.
on return wrote to customer services at club ,explaining the theory of motorhoming as pigeon hopping around a circuit as opposed to using a site as a hub, with mr bellamy as president i pointed out our way is greener also stressing that as a non member could book for 2 night's and i as a member could not book my requirement, i was effectifly a second class member.
recieved a reply stating that this policy was voted for me as a member and the only way of changing this was through the club officials voting , so untill we outnumber tuggers no chance


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*One night*

Well, if you want changes to the way the CCC is run, the answer is simple.

1) Stand for the committee

2) Vote for me when I stand.

Russell


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

In general I have no issue with booking 2 nights (Friday & Saturday) providing that when I arrive on a Friday night I have access to the site (my pitch / room) and its facilities.

On more than one occasion I have arrived at a site after 8:00pm only to find myself spending the evening in the late arrivals car-park!

Having worked a number of years in the hospitality trade I cannot for the life of me fathom why site managers (who live on site) wish to shut-up shop at such an early hour?

I appreciate those who do come out late on an evening to open the gates (after pre-notofication), but they rarely process the booking that night and make a big deal of us actually being late anyway!

The whole concept of club sites is as far removed from the hospitality and service industry as I can possibly imagine.

Consider the same scenario booking into a local hotel if you did not have the luxury of a M/H!


----------

